

 Google I/O 2008 - Python, Django, and App Engine (Video) - wave
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1gTI4BOPUw

======
babul
App Engine is good and everything but at present still has too many
restrictions e.g. limited python/django implementations.

Without being able to use many of the python/django libraries, it makes life
much harder.

